# TiVo Stream constantly "overheats"



## shled (Apr 29, 2007)

The TiVo Stream is sitting on a table in the living room and nearly every time we try to use it to watch something (elsewhere in the house) on an iPad or iPhone, it gives the message that the Stream overheated. 

So we have to go into the iPad app and restart the Stream before any viewing can begin. Then, usually a few minutes (sometimes a half hour) into the program text appears superimposed on the video saying "Finished" and the picture freezes. 

When this happens the room is not even hot enough to turn on the A/C.
Is this a design flaw that we are just the last to learn about? 

Frustrated in Boston...

(Tivo Stream - Software Version: 19.1.1-01-6, Build Date: Nov 20, 2012-11:57:30, Transcode status: Idle (380s), System Power: Thermal Shutdown (1319s), System Temp: 59C, Fan Speed: 27%)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Fan speed of 27% sounds like your problem.


----------



## shled (Apr 29, 2007)

Um, I was hoping for a bit more. 

Just now the temp was at 61C and the fan was 55% so without knowing what the algorithm for temp vs speed is, it is impossible to make a simple guess at what is nominal for the Stream.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Min hovers between 66-69C with the fan between 0-55%. Although sometimes when I'm not even using it I can hear the fan spin up to full speed, so I'm not sure what actually causes it to heat up. 

I use mine daily and have never seen an overheat message.

Is your house hot? Mine has A/C and even in the upstairs office where the Stream is it never gets above about 78F


----------



## shled (Apr 29, 2007)

Have central air but have not needed to switch it on yet. We're somewhere between 70-73 with the windows open today. The Stream is at 54C this morning. Still have to restart it before trying to watch anything.

I guess I am the only user with this issue in here. Back to Best Buy it goes.



Dan203 said:


> Min hovers between 66-69C with the fan between 0-55%. Although sometimes when I'm not even using it I can hear the fan spin up to full speed, so I'm not sure what actually causes it to heat up.
> 
> I use mine daily and have never seen an overheat message.
> 
> Is your house hot? Mine has A/C and even in the upstairs office where the Stream is it never gets above about 78F


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Maybe it's just a buggy unit, try doing an exchange for another one and see if it solves the problem?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine has only overheated when one of the kids placed a DVD movie case on top of the stream.


----------



## hazelnus (Nov 3, 2007)

My stream is over a year old and will stop streaming with an Unknown error. I checked the temps and it was going over 70C but the fan is still showing 0%. I emailed TiVo and they offered to exchange the Stream for $70. I opted instead to order a 40x40x07mm 5V fan online for $6 so we'll see how that works. Right now, I just have an external usb fan blowing on it and temps are 50-51C after streaming for 20 min.

When I responded to customer service via email that it was too much to pay, they told me I should call phone customer support...are they just punting or does phone customer service have more tools at its discretion?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I had this problem; my Stream was one of the very first ones available, and it seemed to overheat regularly after about 20 minutes. I got around the problem by using a Roamio instead!


----------

